# Breitling hat/jacket?



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

What's that all about? Do they give away prizes with some of their watches? Saw a couple of pics of these, wondering where they come from.


----------



## Rededteck (Jan 6, 2008)

In the U.S. if you purchase a watch from an authorized dealer, you will be mailed a hat and a thank you card for joining the breitling family. Someone else will have to tell you about the other gifts, but I have seen pens, leather jackets, olive oil, etc as gifts as you purchase more.


----------



## Frontierman63 (Oct 30, 2007)

BUSA give you a hat to start with with your First registered purchase,then after you register more B's the items depend on the Watch(es) purchased 
They Get Better with each New watch you buy:-!


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

I've got these cufflinks incoming.

Todd


----------



## BIG CHRONO (Feb 8, 2006)

brokerrookie said:


> I've got these cufflinks incoming.
> 
> Todd


Todd,

The links are top flight, & the lucite case is 
a marvel in itself. Collector's items within one.


----------



## SNK (Feb 1, 2008)

srmdalt said:


> What's that all about? Do they give away prizes with some of their watches? Saw a couple of pics of these, wondering where they come from.


And if you are in the UK you receive absolutely....NOTHING! :roll:


----------



## theoilrigger (Jun 3, 2006)

When I bought my Superocean BUSA sent me an adjustable cap, and when I got my Hercules the sent me a polo shirt w/ the Breitling logo. I assume the more you buy the bigger the gift they send you for registering your watch. I have no clue why they don't do that in Europe, but it sound like a raw deal guys...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My wife now wears the Navitimer cap that I couldn't give away.


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

Watchbreath said:


> My wife now wears the Navitimer cap that I couldn't give away.


Hey, I tried!! I'll take anything Breitling. Or really any other swag too.

Todd


----------



## OB59 (Aug 30, 2006)

The cufflinks are very nice. I would love to receive those.:-!


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

How long does it normally take to receive the hat? Its been a few weeks for me and nada... 

Im actually hoping I get 2 things, since I think the AD sent my warranty stuff to B before I went back and traded up for a new one.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Feb 7, 2008)

My cap took about three weeks. (watch bought in February)


----------



## cigar-aficionado (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a hat and a lighter but prized item is my Breitling shirt from the Orbiter mission:-!


----------



## rbt (Feb 8, 2006)

Broker said:


> I've got these cufflinks incoming.
> 
> Todd


I don't think they'll work on that strap, Todd.


----------



## peters (Nov 22, 2007)

I was looking at your signature and noticed that we both have B1's and a superocean...The funny thing is that I grew up in providence! Live in Holland now but visit 1 or 2 times a year. When you drive down hope street, say hi from pete!


----------



## OB59 (Aug 30, 2006)

*3 Breitlings... 3 hats*

Hi Pete,

I'll be sure to do that. Greetings from the "Biggest Little"

On the thread note , Three Breitlings.. just bought the Avenger Skyland , and now three hats.. all of which have been too small for my (8" Hat size) head. I gave two away... Think I should send the 3rd back to BUSA with a "thanks for the hat" can you send me the cufflinks note or this that a tad bold?:think:
Best
OB


----------



## Eagle (Jul 15, 2006)

SNK said:


> And if you are in the UK you receive absolutely....NOTHING! :roll:


True. BUK really need to improve. We pay more for our watches as it is...


----------



## Spacer (Mar 4, 2008)

I did email them and asked for a little book on the E, and had it sent. But that's it. As you say, we pay more and get less.... £1.15/litre of diesel ring any bells!


----------



## red_wagen (Jul 6, 2006)

I got a cap and for my second watch got a lighter which I appreciate but wish I got something else. I don't smoke and the lighter is not even refillable <| Anyone want to trade?


----------



## davey vermaak (Feb 8, 2006)

After 10 Breitlings, I got diddly here in England

BUT when I had a conversation and a little rant, I did then get an amazing jacket!

Thanks B:-!

Davey


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

I bought my first "good" watch, a Chrono Avenger, from my local Macy's about 4 years ago. I never got a hat or so much as a card or catalog but I kept forgetting to ask about it. Yesterday, I stopped by Macy's to ask about my hat, they told me they only gave hats during special promotions, like the one they had this past Christmas.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Feb 7, 2008)

Klesk said:


> I bought my first "good" watch, a Chrono Avenger, from my local Macy's about 4 years ago. I never got a hat or so much as a card or catalog but I kept forgetting to ask about it. Yesterday, I stopped by Macy's to ask about my hat, they told me they only gave hats during special promotions, like the one they had this past Christmas.


Isn't that more because Macy's aren't an authorised dealer? (AFAIK)


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

VillageIdiot said:


> Isn't that more because Macy's aren't an authorised dealer? (AFAIK)


Wow, I don't know. I had just assumed that they are an authorized dealer... wait, come to think of it, I'm pretty sure they are an AD. Just this past Christmas they hosted a Breitling fair, they had reps from Breitling USA there to answer questions. Would Breitling do that for a non-AD?


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Klesk said:


> Wow, I don't know. I had just assumed that they are an authorized dealer... wait, come to think of it, I'm pretty sure they are an AD. Just this past Christmas they hosted a Breitling fair, they had reps from Breitling USA there to answer questions. Would Breitling do that for a non-AD?


I never knew there were Macy's that sold B. kind of cheapens the brand, which is why I am hesitant to believe it. Highest end ive ever seen at macy's was Tag.


----------



## MichaelD (Nov 11, 2007)

The Breitling web page does not list Macy's as an AD in Hawaii. Four years ago might have been different.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey I just got home and I got a hat! i dont wear hats, but if I ever do, i will certainly wear this one. Its pretty neat looking. 

Funny thing, is that its about as flashy as their watches. Giant letters and logos everywhere. I like it!


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

MichaelD said:


> The Breitling web page does not list Macy's as an AD in Hawaii. Four years ago might have been different.


This might be a special case. A few years ago, Macy's in Hawaii was called Liberty House, which was positioned slightly higher than Macy's is today. Liberty House had a separate jewelry operation that sold Breitling (as an AD)and other higher end watches, as well as more expensive jewelry than sold in the store. When Macy's bought out Liberty House, they kept the Jewel Gallery, though they sell TAG and Movado in the main store.

Anyhow, I don't know if the Jewel Gallery is an AD, they were when I bought my watch and the Breitling fair was just this past Christmas.


----------



## Twhitesd (Feb 11, 2008)

For the first two Breitling's I received hats....first B purchased in January in St. Thomas....and the second in AZ. I was fortunate enough to become the proud owner of two more Breitlings this past week...4 in 4 months....I got to slow down...but it is addictive isn't it. 

The St. Thomas purchase...the dealer just brought out the hat with the watch....the second came from BUSA direct.

Look forward to what the next two B's will bring...kind of fun.

In March, I was at a Spring Baseball game in Surprise, AZ and wearing my B hat....and I saw another one a few rows away......I went down and we started talking. He had a Navitimer...and made a great comment...these are great hats but really expensive....of course you get a nice watch with it also. :-! 

So the collection right now is White Chrono Avenger, White Super Avenger, Blue Super Avenger and Yellow Seawolf......I love 'em all.....TC


----------



## MichaelD (Nov 11, 2007)

Klesk,
JEWEL GALLERY-LIBERTY HOUSE is listed on the Breitling web page as an AD.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

Yay, got my hat (like a week ago, but still...yay)!


----------



## Kennyr (Apr 28, 2008)

I recall 5 or 8 years ago BUSA sent us two boxes of chocolates for Christmas. One for me and one for my wife, she has a two tone Callistino. :-!​


----------



## Greaves (Apr 29, 2008)

I received a fine baseball cap about three weeks after registering my Emergency.


----------



## kiterpete (Apr 19, 2008)

I got a 2007 VW Jetta Turbo Diesel when I bought my Breitling which had nothing really to do with buying the watch - I was due for a new car.

Sorry, couldn't resist........


----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

I received my hat about 3 weeks after i MAILED BACK the registration card. It's a pretty sweet hat, overall. Well made, stiched logos, not stamped. 

So... Does anyone, other than Twhitesd actually WEAR their hat? I like it a lot, and have worn it a few times. My noggin is pretty big, tho, so it's not fitting perfectly yet, but it's a good hat, and i'm hoping it breaks in well.


----------

